# The Pioneer Engineers Club of Rushville, Indiana



## digitalcamera (Oct 30, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2qq3uNFPxM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2qq3uNFPxM[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwyXlEoeLdo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwyXlEoeLdo[/ame]


----------

